# Fireworks



## raven (May 7, 2002)

They're so fucking noisy. One massive fucker just went off about two metres away (felt like it anyway), nearly gave me a sodding heart attack. 

Okay, whatever, it's 5th November, but they started at the weekend, and they'll fucking well continue until next weekend.

AND I miss my TT.... :'(


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Its enough to make you go Raven mad


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Put your hat and mittens on, stick a hot dog in yer gob and go and enjoy them you miserable buggers.
B I love Fireworks L

X


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I saw the most expensive single firework, although it's "single" in name only. It was Â£75. Lasts 2.5 minutes. I just had to buy it ;D ;D ;D for the kids  :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Crikey!!!!!!!
Have you got a big enough biscuit tin to keep it in?

BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yippeee I just got 3 stars
BL
x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I did have to buy a bigger FULL biscuit tin and then had to empty it ;D

This firework is as big as a suitcase ;D The instructions said "Bury to 2/3 depth, light the fuse and retire to France ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Peu tetre un achete de groupe ? 
Mercy buckette ! ;D Jean


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Well I did have to buy a bigger FULL biscuit tin and then had to empty it ;D
> 
> This firework is as big as a suitcase ;D The instructions said "Bury to 2/3 depth, light the fuse and retire to France ;D


When are you lighting it, I wanna look out the window at the right time. And what direction are you from Worcester?
BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Flipping Heck was that it?
The sky just lit up here and the dog is now hiding under the desk.
( for doglovers out there, her name is Poppy and she is a Hungarian Puli, or rasta dog)
BL
x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry BL I blew it up on Sat night and it was from Leeds direction. It whizzed, popped, screamed, banged and then shot a few enormous rocket thingies so far up it went above the clouds and with a deafening roar the whole night sky/cloud went totally green. ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'll take me hat and mittens off then <sulk> :'(
BL
x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe next year we'll do a TT firework night and organise it well in advance ;D

You do the baked tatties and pies and I'll bring along a couple of suitcase fireworks ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

BL
Worcester is a nice place.
My uncle lives at Gt Malvern.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

baked tatties and pies!!!!!!!!!!

A good hot chilli con carne more like it ( with a baked tatty or rice, which ever you prefer)

BL
x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There you go again organising something ,ask for deposits NOW !  John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey did someone mention chilli, my spesh !  John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Right so far we've got

someone who likes going there
someone who likes making the food
someone who likes eating it
and someone who likes letting off the fireworks

OK, baked tatties, pies and good ravin' spankin' hot chilli sauce ;D oh and a couple of massive suitcase fireworks :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this the Forum snowball effect that Granny told me about ??? John


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John are you here if so nip back and have a look at you pothole . think you'll like it. bet Vark wont.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W O W Granny , that should get him blowing up like a ROCKET (had to keep to the thread in case someones watching) Well said. If he gets nasty give me a shout !(Nosey! Ha ha ha) ;D John


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
I have had visitors so only just come back on.
Have you seen his reply.
I had thought of nother rythm but better notor i'll get fried .
Was a young man called Pinky .
Poor lad had a bent w****
No shan't go there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The guy is obviously in need of help, but also could be quite dangerous, so best we stay hidden over this side. Maybe the fireworks have scared him, you know like they can sometimes with animals ? Has he done this sort of thing before ? Shall I send for some medical help, ther is Doctor DXN around somewhere.
How are you gals getting on with your girly things ? Nice for you all to get on. You can start a shopping knitting makeup and clothes section in the forum !
It wont be long until us chaps start getting knitted pressie for crimble then ! 
B A N G , was that a firework ? Just rescued the thread for NuTTs.. ;D Nearly time for home, this chair almost never cools down !


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'll get a mate to supply fireworks, he wons a company which makes and imports them for professional displays - these make the stuff you can buy look like kids toys.

We used to regularly have 5th November parties; in no particular order:

9" mortar broke three neighbours windows.
12" mortar put a 3 inch deep hole in tarmac outside house.
Lit firework landing in open jacket of guest. (and he didnt even spill his beer ;D)

Remember him lighting a 'biggie' and shouting everyone to stand further back, we all shuffle back a bit and turn round to see him hiding in house!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

We have a mate that owns a fireworks company....and boy have we got some beauties for Saturday. They are professional display fireworks, I hope the house is still standing on Sunday. Look up at the sky at 8.30pm Saturday night and you may well see the buggers going off ;D ;D ;D

I love fireworks ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

WE NEED TO ORGANISE A BIGGGGGG TT FIREWORK NIGHT FOR NEXT YEAR ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We have a mate that owns a fireworks company....and boy have we got some beauties for Saturday. They are professional display fireworks, I hope the house is still standing on Sunday. Look up at the sky at 8.30pm Saturday night and you may well see the buggers going off ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I love fireworks ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Now I am jealous!! I love fireworks too...can I come and have a look?

They have professional fireworks in a park in Ipswich every year. The cost Â£32k and they light up together with classic music playing in the background...the best fireworks I have ever seen in my life!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you want to see the BEST fireworks, then go to Disney Epcot centre. They have a combined Firework and Laser show. It IS awesome. ;D

Seaworld also do a good show. They also have a smoke screen across a lake and onto it they project a large scale film of horses galloping across the surf towards you whilst the fireworks and laser show is on. ;D

;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If you want to see the BEST fireworks, then go to Disney Epcot centre. They have a combined Firework and Laser show. It IS awesome. ;D
> 
> Seaworld also do a good show. They also have a smoke screen across a lake and onto it they project a large scale film of horses galloping across the surf towards you whilst the fireworks and laser show is on. ;D
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


It looks like a good idea Mark. I always wanted to go there anyway, but haven't done yet!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, thats it, a TT trip to Disney then ! Here's my Â£2 deposit . I'm def on for it. See if this one snowballs ? we've got about a year to mess you about !  John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Â£2 is way too much deposit m8. ;D


----------

